# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Зарядные устройства для батареек

## Luisa P

Зарядные устройства для батареек, по 10 грн.
Таирова, 093-0222794

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## sunyun

боюсь вас огорчить..уже батареек таких нету, которые можно заряжать такими устройствами....можете выкинуть эти девайсы  :smileflag: 
это от вашего дедушки или прадедушки?  :smileflag:

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

все за 15 грн

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

Тел. для связи 099-4399503.

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

По 5 грн!

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------


## Luisa P

ап

----------

